

Wordpress Template ≠ Web Design - jenius
http://blog.jenius.me/post/8709036634/wordpress-template-web-design

======
danneu
I feel bait and switched by the title. I came in ready to vehemently defend
people who make Wordpress templates as web designers!

But, agreed. Anybody that's simply modifying someone else's work without
disclosure to their client is being shady and deceitful.

